# What Pokemon Do You Want To See In Gen 6



## Swarmy (Jan 10, 2013)

As the title states, what kind of pokemon do you wish to see in Gen 6?

I personally want to see:

 (bug/dark) - surprisingly it seems that I'm not the only one who wants a pokemon based on this insect, I guess the idea of a pokemon that evolves by rupturing through another pokemon's body is rather irresistable 

 (bug/water) - there's a need for a proper water bug that has good stats and this crustacean is a very good candidate.

 (bug) - the name says it all.

Cockroach (bug/flying) - there was already a pokemon based on a roach but it never made it into any of the games, it's time for one to craw it's way into Gen 6.

Slime mold (grass) - a mold that can calculate the best route to it's food source without having any type of brain makes it a must for a new grass pokemon.

Earthworm (bug/ground) - another animal that should have been included long time ago.


----------



## Ari (Jan 10, 2013)

evolution for absol


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, Swarmy posting, must be all Bug rela-



Swarmy said:


> Slime mold (grass) - a mold that can calculate the best route to it's food source without having any type of brain makes it a must for a new grass pokemon.



I DON'T EVEN KNOW ANYTHING ANYMORE!!!



I hate myself for clicking the links...but I love Bug Pokemon so...I'd have no objection to any of them. 

I want a bunch of pre evolutions and evolutions of already existing Pokemon(Various ones), the one I want most is Houndoom Cerberus evolution.

I'd also like a bunch of Animals that haven't been used, as well as a few Wolves(Manectric I guess is one, but I want more).


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 10, 2013)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Oh, Swarmy posting, must be all Bug rela-



Oh, Killer Zylos Wolf posting, must be all Wolf rela-


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd like to see them make Flareon's movepool decent.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 10, 2013)

New eevolutions (all those fanarts got my body ready).
New humanoid Pokemon like Mr. Mime and Jinx.
A badass dragon on par with Hydreigon 
Another non-dragon Pseudo legandary
Fossil Pokemon that look as cool as Armaldo


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2013)

Pre-evolution for Kangaskhan.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Oh, Killer Zylos Wolf posting, must be all Wolf rela-



Hmpf, if I'm posting it must be Zetsu related.



EDIT: Speaking of which...I want Zetsu to be a Pokemon, not Victerbell or Carnivine, but Zetsu himself. He must be in everything


----------



## Xehvary (Jan 10, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I'd like to see them make Flareon's movepool decent.



Same with Glaceon. Hell it'd be nice if pure ice types can learn water type attacks.

I'd like to see a ghost/steel pokemon on par with a pseudo-legendary. That'd be sweet.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 11, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Pre-evolution for Kangaskhan.



This is all I want.

Everything else I will be happy with whatever they plan to give.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 11, 2013)

A haunted Suit of armor, for a Ghost/Steel type.

I also want a few evolutions, like Shuckle. Imagine a evoilite Shuckle.


----------



## Solar (Jan 11, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I'd like to see them make Flareon's movepool decent.



They should make Flareon powerful enough to border Uber tier. 

I want a narwhal. No narwhal no buy. Again.


----------



## Weather (Jan 11, 2013)

> I also want a few evolutions, like Shuckle. Imagine a evoilite Shuckle.



With that Mediocre HP?

Stealth Rock+STAB Super Effective still rapes.

Also I want my Ice/Electric Pokemon, Dual STAB Boltbeam should be made true.


----------



## Xehvary (Jan 11, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> A haunted Suit of armor, for a Ghost/Steel type.



Please tell me you're kidding with this.


----------



## Weather (Jan 11, 2013)

Xehvary said:


> Please tell me you're kidding with this.



Don't see anything wrong with that.

Maybe based on the Headless Rider? Hey that sounds cool.

Also we need a ... Ghost/Fighting would be wicked.


----------



## Solar (Jan 11, 2013)

If we're going to be borrowing ideas from the anime, why not include a Ghost-type variation for Dragonite? Ghost/Dragon for Dragonite y/y?


----------



## Lindsay (Jan 11, 2013)

Non-Fire/Fighting fire starter
Bug/Steel Pinsir evolution
Bug/Dragon type


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 11, 2013)

Marowak evolution
Pinsir evolution
Steel/Fire type
Skarmoney evolution
Another magikarp type Pokemon


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2013)

Farfetch'd evolution.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 11, 2013)

forkandspoon said:


> Steel/Fire type





Technically Fire/Steel but still.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 11, 2013)

Psychic/Dark, or Dark/Psychic.

Because fuckitwhynot.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 11, 2013)

For the longest time I've craved an electric/poison, even though ground would fuck it decent haha.

Also a legit Rhino pokemans would be appreciated


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 11, 2013)

Electric/Poison insect with Levitate.


----------



## Xehvary (Jan 12, 2013)

Weather said:


> Don't see anything wrong with that.
> 
> Maybe based on the Headless Rider? Hey that sounds cool.
> 
> Also we need a ... Ghost/Fighting would be wicked.



That's more like it, but I want it to be like animal based and more original than just an empty suit of armor. I mean we already have garbage and ice cream as pokemon. We don't need anymore objects.


----------



## Weather (Jan 12, 2013)

> That's more like it, but I want it to be like animal based and more original than just an empty suit of armor.* I mean we already have garbage and ice cream as pokemon.* We don't need anymore objects.



We should had that since Gen 1.

And no, all Pokemon being organics makes things booooring, if there is something I enjoy is the genderless non-organic Pokemon, Porygon and Klink lines being both fascinating.


----------



## Xehvary (Jan 12, 2013)

Weather said:


> We should had that since Gen 1.
> 
> And no, all Pokemon being organics makes things booooring, if there is something I enjoy is the genderless non-organic Pokemon, Porygon and Klink lines being both fascinating.



I guess you have a point there. Just purely organic pokemon does seem boring. I'm okay with inorganic pokemon as long as they don't look silly like Vanilluxe.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 12, 2013)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Electric/Poison insect with Levitate.


You evil s.o.b


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2013)

Ghost/Fighting and Fighting/Flying.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jan 13, 2013)

A Third Evo for Meowth
New Eeveelutions
Dark Type Gym
Green, Gold, Silver, Ruby, Emerald, or Sapphire making an appearance


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 13, 2013)

I want a new glitch pokemon, and a legit Missingno.


Poison type legendary!!!


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 13, 2013)

I didn't expect most people to want new evolutions for pokemon already existing in the game... I always thought that introducing entirely new pokemon is more exciting.

Also I don't see why Pinsir would need an evolution considering that he's like an evil counterpart of Heracross, so if he gets an evolution Heracross will have to get one too.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2013)

Not really. The whole counterpart idea is a fan thing.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2013)

Absol needs an evolution, I think. Or at least, I'd like to see it get one. Make it Dark/Ghost type, with it being called the embodiment of bad luck and natural disasters (perhaps something to do with the bad emotions of humans causing it to evolve into that which they thought it was). Increase its Attack stat slightly, but mostly improve its defences and give it a unique Ability that reverses stat changes for enemy Pok?mon.

>:3


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

I want Pikachu,or better yet Pichu to have a branch evo


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2013)

What! You can't tinker with Pikachu!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

You can if you make it even more awesome. :33


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2013)

But the Pikachu family is already perfect. 

What would you add?


----------



## mhasemore (Jan 13, 2013)

Let's see... a Dragon/Fighting type, along with a Dark/Dragon type. Perhaps Pseudalo legendaries.
I'd like to replace the usual normal/flying type with an electric/flying type. I've always wanted to use a pokemon that's actually useful without being a legendary! Lightning-Sparrow, Thunder Hawk, Storm Eagle... something like that. But if it was as useful as I'd like it to be, having great speed and sp. attack along with moves like thunderbolt and air slash it may be too good.
I'd also like a Fire/Dark starter. Houndour and houndoom seemed like good ideas but they could use that combination differently.
And the pseudo legendaries should not be available only towards the end of the game. I'd like to be able to find them near the beginning; Heart Gold allowed you to get a Larvitar around the middle of the whole thing, I would try as hard as possible to get one even if they're rare.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> But the Pikachu family is already perfect.
> 
> What would you add?



I know, but I just want more Pika to love.pek

Not sure actually. But it would be cool to have Pikachu evolve into something besides Raichu.


----------



## God (Jan 13, 2013)

Poison-type legendary


----------



## Wicked (Jan 13, 2013)

Dragon eevee


----------



## Sen (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd love 2 more eevee evolutions :33  

Not sure which animals I want to see since most of them have been covered, although I always like more cats, dogs, and dragons


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2013)

Super Machamp


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd like to see another psychic/water type, they're my two favourite elements.


----------



## Ari (Jan 19, 2013)

more dark/ice types


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 19, 2013)

^Because fighting types are not dominating enough?


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2013)

Speaking of ice I realised the other day that they can go for a crustacean inspired bug/ice pokemon since there are some that live under the deep ice in cold regions.


----------

